# XEN 3.3: xend chrashes beim Start der DomU

## SilentWarrior

Hi,

bekomme beim starten der DomU mit

xm create endian -c

die Fehlermeldung

Xend has probably crashed! Invalid or missing HTTP status code.

Die DomU habe ich unter VMWare in einer virtuellen Umgebung getestet und modifiziert, unter VMWare funktioniert sie einwandfrei. Nun wollte ich diese auf den Server übertragen, aber da geht es leider nicht. Als Basis-Linus wird gentoo verwendet und die Installation unter VMWare und dem Server sind annähernd identisch.

Danke.

domain-builder-ng.log

 *Quote:*   

> ### ----- xc domain builder logfile opened -----
> 
> xc_dom_allocate: cmdline="root=/dev/sda3 ro ip=:127.0.255.255::::eth0:none 2 console=xvc0", features=""
> 
> xc_dom_kernel_file: filename="/boot/efw22/vmlinuz-2.6.21.7-2.neobiker.efw22xen"
> ...

 

xend.log

 *Quote:*   

> [2008-10-16 17:57:05 4936] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:89) XendDomainInfo.create(['vm', ['name', 'EFW_22'], ['memory', 128], ['vcpus', 1], ['on_xend_start', 'ignore'], ['on_xend_stop', 'ignore'], ['image', ['linux', ['kernel', '/boot/efw22/vmlinuz-2.6.21.7-2.neobiker.efw22xen'], ['ramdisk', '/boot/efw22/initrd-2.6.21.7-2.neobiker.efw22xen.img'], ['ip', ':127.0.255.255::::eth0:none'], ['root', '/dev/sda3 ro'], ['args', '2 console=xvc0']]], ['device', ['vbd', ['uname', 'phy:/dev/server/efw22'], ['dev', 'ioemu:sda'], ['mode', 'w']]], ['device', ['vif', ['bridge', 'xenbr1'], ['mac', 'aa:cc:11:00:00:01']]], ['device', ['vif', ['bridge', 'xenbr0'], ['mac', 'aa:cc:11:02:01:01']]], ['device', ['vif', ['bridge', 'xenbr2'], ['mac', 'aa:cc:11:01:02:01']]]])
> 
> [2008-10-16 17:57:05 4936] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:2028) XendDomainInfo.constructDomain
> 
> [2008-10-16 17:57:05 4936] DEBUG (balloon:132) Balloon: 483392 KiB free; need 2048; done.
> ...

 

----------

